# Wayside Park 04/21/2012



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Last Saturday morning from daylight till about 11:00am (not myself) but some folks were catching what looked to be Spanish Mackerel 18 inches and over.

It seemed about every thirty minutes someone would bring one up. They didnt bite fast or often, but I saw a good many of them.

When we fish up here in Alabama in fresh water all you have to s bring wrigglers or crickets and if they are biting you have the right bait.

There are way too many options down here in the salt water, and naturally no mater what I use it is always the wrong theing.

But I hang in there and will get on them one day.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

Spanish mackerel usually like flashy things so throw out a gotcha lure and pop it as ur reeling in that should work


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

hunterclaus said:


> Last Saturday morning from daylight till about 11:00am (not myself) but some folks were catching what looked to be Spanish Mackerel 18 inches and over.
> 
> It seemed about every thirty minutes someone would bring one up. They didnt bite fast or often, but I saw a good many of them.
> 
> ...


Substitute wriglers and crickets with big live minnows and big live shrimp and you're in business. Also, its as much about tide and location as bait when it comes to inshore saltwater fishing. good luck


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

*bobbers*

I have success using a bobber with about 2 feet leader and then wire leader attached to that and depending on the current toss the bobber out with fresh live shrimp on the hook and just sit and wait for the toothy fish to come along. It looks great when the bobbers disappears under the water and the pole bends over. Love catching spanish mac


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

where do I get the minnows in Pensacola? I am doing pretty good at catching other forms of bait fish.


----------

